# A few drawings from me (don't expect much, lol)



## Compaq (Jul 7, 2012)

I've always wanted to be able to draw stuff, soI tried a little when time allows it at work (slow gas station). 

1 self portrait, hehe. Just found a fb pic and drew it  






2 i hope you ser who this us 





3 my girlfriend, with slightly monkey-ish features 






(Btw, all this from tpf app and photobucket app from work. )

Anders


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice drawings! But I think u should try to draw your avatar! You would have to draw a lot of lines


----------



## Compaq (Jul 7, 2012)

Drawing is hard. Applying pressure to make lines and shadows is difficult.  so ma avatar would be nightmarishly frustrating to draw


----------



## Compaq (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm advancing


----------



## jake337 (Jul 12, 2012)

Better than anything I have ever drawn....


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 12, 2012)

MUCH MUCH BETTER, amazing use of shading, great improvement :thumbup:


----------



## Compaq (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks! Mind you, these aren't freehand. I need some reference. Google "old man", and you'll see how far off I actually am


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha, I saw the original pic, quite accurate, but a few errors


----------



## Compaq (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd love to be able to draw stuff like this freehand.

I'll make this my "drawing thread", to be updated regularly (if I remember, lol).

Copying in two more, just to keep them in the same thread)


----------



## Compaq (Jul 14, 2012)

This one is up side dow


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 14, 2012)

I see u sued some finger shading, I have to write a novel and also draw some pics, I'll post them in a week or two


----------



## Compaq (Jul 14, 2012)

My brother. Looks rather downs-ish (though he hasn't the syndrome).


----------



## Compaq (Jul 14, 2012)

Basic lighting exercise


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 14, 2012)

Hahaha! I saw your description for your brother whilst I was waiting for it too load, I see what you're saying, It looks pretty good but his neck is a bit long. And for the lighting experiment, perhaps actually trying it! Get some boxes and a candle take the pic and copy that on to paper!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 15, 2012)

Too lobg a neck, the face is too wide. Weird eyes 

Great suggestion with the candle. Def should that!


----------



## cguron (Jul 15, 2012)

You are on the right path. Keep up the good work and post often.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah. ANd maybe try some landscape photos too! Here's my challenge, pic one of your own landscape pics and draw it! IT won be as hard as people as you can have imperfections and it own't matter!


----------



## Compaq (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe I should. 

I feel like I'm drawing stuff way more advanced than I should. I started just two weeks ago.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is just a draft of a character from my novel, I used pen and I decided it look kool. S Im going to use around 100 pens to finish my drawings


----------



## Bynx (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry, I couldnt help myself.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 20, 2012)

lolwth. I'm even hotter after your treatment, Bynx!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 20, 2012)

You should try doing that thing where you take a photograph, and then draw a part of the scene in a whimsical, surreal way, and then overlay the drawing over the photograph. It's pretty neat stuff.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 21, 2012)

HAha, I love Bynx's pic


----------



## Compaq (Jul 26, 2012)

Another self portrait. I asked my brother, and he saw it was me. Epic win  Drawn at work, so apprx time was two hours. 

Basic outline





Some more detail in key areas





Finished work


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 26, 2012)

Next thing you know, you will be selling caricatures of patrons at the gas station you work at. 

10 bucks a sketch!


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty cool, learning to draw.  I went through that phase, once.  I had a few months to kill so I decided to teach myself how to draw, and I did.  There is a book that has been used since the 1970's called "Drawing from the Right Side of the Brain".... I used it....and it worked like magic....because it turns out, the hardest part of drawing is learning how to SEE not how to move your fingers.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 26, 2012)

My experiences exactly. It takes a little practice to sync your fingers to your brain, but the hard part is stop thinking "this is me, and those are my eyes", and start thinking "shadow, line, space" as you draw. Drawing what you see, not what your left brain half interprets.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is someone or my drawing from my story, for the soccer/football fans, there is an ancient greek version of Balotelli


----------



## Compaq (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this a school project, Josh?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 27, 2012)

It is, and it is a massive english project, it&#8217;s been driving me crazy! I should probably do it now, but I&#8217;m too busy on TPF


----------



## Compaq (Jul 28, 2012)

15 minute drawing of my dad. My 2,5 years old niece said "grandpa, but he is angry". I'll take that as a win LOL







Btw, it's not that accurate


----------

